# Devo smetterla di flirtare col mio capo! Grrrrrr ...



## Nausicaa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Lavoro nuovo. 


Il nuovo posto mi accoglie a braccia aperte. L'ambiente, l'edificio, l'ufficio, ogni cosa è di mio gusto. Mai lavorato in un posto più bello, mai avuto un ufficio così luminoso.
I colleghi sono simpatici, i rinfreschi in varie occasioni gustosi e rilassanti.
Atmosfera vivace e stimolante.
Perfino il tempo sembra più clemente che nel resto d'Italia.
La stanza che ho trovato è deliziosa.

Lavoro nuovo.
Capo nuovo.

Ovviamente.

E il mio capo è perfettamente in linea con tutto il resto. Simpatico, mi trovo assolutamente a mio agio, etc etc.
Era passato, che so, un giorno, ci stavamo prendendo il caffè ridendo e scherzando, quando mi rendo conto.

Oddio. Stiamo flirtando.

Ok, stop, mi rimangio la battutina che stavo per fare, mi ricompongo mentalmente e si procede più professionali che mai.
Ma è ricapitato. Uguale uguale.

Si parla di lavoro e dopo un pò ci si ritrova a fare battute -non sessuali, ma un pò alla volta prendono l'abbrivio- e a ridere come matti.
Fino a che non mi rendo conto e mi rimetto su binari più sobri.

Ora, io avrei anche una discreta intenzione di stare bene qui, e nessunissima di impegolarmi col capo.
Mi sono scritta un bigliettino nel mio codice segreto per ricordarmi di stare attenta a non flirtare e me lo sono appiccicato sul bordo del computer, così lo avrò sotto gli occhi quando discuto con Capo 

No, non mi servono consigli e pareri, solo lo trovo buffo e sono in pausa pranzo e avevo voglia di raccontarlo


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2014)

Assomiglia alla favola dello scorpione e della rana,ma non so se in questo caso ci sia la rana


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Assomiglia alla favola dello scorpione e della rana,ma non so se in questo caso ci sia la rana



Vabbè, l'istinto è una roba potente, ma qualche volte la razionalità prevale.

Anzi, no, neanche razionalità... un altro istinto potente... quello di sopravvivenza :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

ultimamente direi che sei a tuo agio e soddisfatta ; mi fa piacere.
veramente 
(gatta morta:singleeye


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ultimamente direi che sei a tuo agio e soddisfatta ; mi fa piacere.
> veramente
> (gatta morta:singleeye



Le cose vanno meglio... sì... ogni tanto ho ancora tanta paura, ogni tanto da una qualche crepa riescono fuori un sacco di cose brutte, ma i bassi sono meno profondi, meno frequenti.
Va meglio. Ho persino paura ad ammetterlo. Ho molta paura ad ammetterlo.


Cmq sì, sono una gatta morta di quelle epocali :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ma solo io ho avuto un capo maschio brutto, dichiaratamente fascista e razzista, enorme e sproporzionato, con i capelli incollati sulla fronte, che puzzava di sudore rappreso?


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma solo io ho avuto un capo maschio brutto, dichiaratamente fascista e razzista, enorme e sproporzionato, con i capelli incollati sulla fronte, che puzzava di sudore rappreso?


pare di sì.    ma è il giusto contrappasso al tuo rifiuto intellettuale a mettere la mini


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

questo fine settimana ero a salerno con un mio collaboratore bello da stordire.
in più galante e piacevolissimo ; è stato un bel lavorare (professionalmente:mrgreen.


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> pare di sì.    ma è il giusto contrappasso al tuo rifiuto intellettuale a mettere la mini


Non è un rifiuto intellettuale, è che bisogna essere in forma per metterla! 

E poi fa freddo...


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è un rifiuto intellettuale, è che bisogna essere in forma per metterla!
> 
> E poi fa freddo...


6 settimane di allenamento stile Rangers americani e passa la paura


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lavoro nuovo.
> 
> 
> Il nuovo posto mi accoglie a braccia aperte. L'ambiente, l'edificio, l'ufficio, ogni cosa è di mio gusto. Mai lavorato in un posto più bello, mai avuto un ufficio così luminoso.
> ...


E non ha letto la tua disquisizione sui rapporti anali :mrgreen: Scherzoooo fai bene a restare in riga ... Sul lavoro eviterei complicazioni di questo tipo


----------



## Gian (5 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa
ti consiglio di non iscriverti a facebook e non inserirlo, se già sei iscritta,
nei tuoi contatti, altrimenti sei rovinata.
Consiglio spassionato.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Nausicaa
> ti consiglio di non iscriverti a facebook e non inserirlo, se già sei iscritta,
> nei tuoi contatti, altrimenti sei rovinata.
> Consiglio spassionato.


E perchè mai? 

Cmq c'è già, come tanti altri miei colleghi e colleghe... io cmq fb lo uso in modo molto molto prudente, lo potrebbe leggere il papa....


----------



## Gian (5 Febbraio 2014)

perchè iniziate a chattare e da cosa nasce cosa.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> perchè iniziate a chattare e da cosa nasce cosa.


Capisco.. ma io non uso fb per chattare, quindi 

Guarda, su 'sta cosa ci sto scherzando, non sono preoccupata che succeda qualcosa, non ho ALCUNA intenzione di fare pasticci sul lavoro, grazie, no, la mia vita comincia ad assomigliare un pochetto meno a macerie di un bombardamento pesante, non sento il desiderio di accumularne un altro pò te lo assicuro 

(PS non mi serve chattare per passare da cosa a cosa non sono timida  )


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Nausicaa
> ti consiglio di non iscriverti a facebook e non inserirlo, se già sei iscritta,
> nei tuoi contatti, altrimenti sei rovinata.
> Consiglio spassionato.


Perchè che succede?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lavoro nuovo.
> 
> 
> Il nuovo posto mi accoglie a braccia aperte. L'ambiente, l'edificio, l'ufficio, ogni cosa è di mio gusto. Mai lavorato in un posto più bello, mai avuto un ufficio così luminoso.
> ...



Se il nuovo capo non è sposato io non vedo problemi, o no?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se il nuovo capo non è sposato io non vedo problemi, o no?



Fidanzato. Con una collega. Quindi, escluso anche per quello :smile:

Non voglio dire che uno dei motivi sia più importante, cmq ne basta anche solo uno.

Ah, però, testacce che ci sono qui sul forum, ieri stavo arrancando con zaino borsa valigia e sacchetto con trapunta maxi per un chilometro e mezzo di salita a 30° mentre pioveva ed ero senza ombrello (e poi cmq come lo tenevo l'ombrello? con la coda?) e ho chiamato il mio capo, pensando di chiedergli se per caso non mi veniva a prendere in macchina alla base della salita.
Poi ho pensato a tutte le seghe mentali che ci si erano fatte in un 3D dove il fidanzato di una aveva dato un passaggio a una collega.

Driiin driiin
"Ohi Nausicaa"
"Ah...  ecco.... ho chiamato... per dirti che sto arrivando. Ciao"
"Eh?"
"Sì, sì, ci vediamo dopo. Passo nel tuo ufficio con quelle figure. Ciao."
Click.

Tanto, non è che sia una novità nell'ambiente che io sia pazza :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fidanzato. Con una collega. Quindi, escluso anche per quello :smile:
> 
> Non voglio dire che uno dei motivi sia più importante, cmq ne basta anche solo uno.
> 
> ...



Sii! ricordo il 3D in questione. :rofl:

E' vero comunque, ne basta uno solo di motivo.


----------



## lolapal (6 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fidanzato. Con una collega. Quindi, escluso anche per quello :smile:
> 
> Non voglio dire che uno dei motivi sia più importante, cmq ne basta anche solo uno.
> 
> ...


Sì, quello poteva essere il "punto di svolta" di cui si parlava anche nel 3d di Gatta. Sei da ammirare Nau per l'autocontrollo, pensa che io l'ho capito in questi giorni qual è stato il mio "punto di svolta" ed è successo un anno fa... :singleeye:

:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, quello poteva essere il "punto di svolta" di cui si parlava anche nel 3d di Gatta. Sei da ammirare Nau per l'autocontrollo, pensa che io l'ho capito in questi giorni qual è stato il mio "punto di svolta" ed è successo un anno fa... :singleeye:
> 
> :smile:


Mavvà, ma che punto di svolta... Sarebbe stato solo un passaggio. Il mio ambiente di lavoro è estremamente informale e amichevole, non sarebbe stato nulla, di cose del genere ne succedono a bizzeffe, sono io che mi sono fatta paranoie inutili. Bagnandomi come non so cosa.
Non sono tentata, non è tentato, solo è chiaro che se non ci fossero impedimenti l'avrei già invitato a venirmi a trovare in stanzetta mia.

Ok, così sembra che io sia tentata. Ma non lo sono. Non so come spiegare. 

Visto che io so che andrei a letto tranquillamente e in allegria con un certo numero di persone, non riesco a parlare di "tentazione".
Non ho mai tentennato più di tanto... o con una persona desidero farci l'amore, oppure no. E se lo desidero, o lo faccio, oppure no, per tutta una serie di motivi.
Eccezioni, sì, ce ne possono essere.. qualche tentennamento, ok... ma in generale, no. Proprio tranquilla.

Bà. Lo so che non mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ho cambiato idea sul passaggio perchè mi è venuto in mente, ricordando il 3D, che la sua ragazza magari si dispiaceva (anche se mi sembra una cazzata). E per me, più ancora che non andare a letto col mio capo quando ci tengo a stare bene sul posto di lavoro, è andare d'accorgo con le colleghe femmine.


----------



## lolapal (6 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mavvà, ma che punto di svolta... Sarebbe stato solo un passaggio. Il mio ambiente di lavoro è estremamente informale e amichevole, non sarebbe stato nulla, di cose del genere ne succedono a bizzeffe, sono io che mi sono fatta paranoie inutili. Bagnandomi come non so cosa.
> Non sono tentata, non è tentato, solo è chiaro che se non ci fossero impedimenti l'avrei già invitato a venirmi a trovare in stanzetta mia.
> 
> Ok, così sembra che io sia tentata. Ma non lo sono. Non so come spiegare.
> ...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho cambiato idea sul passaggio perchè mi è venuto in mente, ricordando il 3D, che la sua ragazza magari si dispiaceva (anche se mi sembra una cazzata). E per me, più ancora che non andare a letto col mio capo quando ci tengo a stare bene sul posto di lavoro, è andare d'accorgo con le colleghe femmine.


Le motivazioni possono essere diverse se si passa o non si passa. Voglio dire che in qualsiasi caso hai analizzato tutta una serie di circostanze e situazioni e hai preso una decisione. A prescindere dalla concezione che si ha del fare o non fare facilmente sesso con qualcuno, dall'essere o no impegnati e da quanto questo può contare per ognuno.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Le motivazioni possono essere diverse se si passa o non si passa. Voglio dire che in qualsiasi caso hai analizzato tutta una serie di circostanze e situazioni e hai preso una decisione. A prescindere dalla concezione che si ha del fare o non fare facilmente sesso con qualcuno, dall'essere o no impegnati e da quanto questo può contare per ognuno.



Vabbè lola, ma è stata una decisione imbecille.
Avevo chiaramente necessità di una mano, potevo rivolgermi solo a lui, si trattava di scendere dall'ufficio fino alla base della salita, per lui, 5 minuti in macchina contro i miei 30 a piedi, nessunissima persona si sarebbe scandalizzata visto che l'ambiente è fatto come è fatto, mi sono fatta paranoie inutili ricordando un 3D.
Non è che ho valentemente scacciato le tentazioni della carne evitando le occasioni birichine.
Non avevo tentazioni della carne e non era una occasione birichina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè lola, ma è stata una decisione imbecille.
> Avevo chiaramente necessità di una mano, potevo rivolgermi solo a lui, si trattava di scendere dall'ufficio fino alla base della salita, per lui, 5 minuti in macchina contro i miei 30 a piedi, nessunissima persona si sarebbe scandalizzata visto che l'ambiente è fatto come è fatto, mi sono fatta paranoie inutili ricordando un 3D.
> Non è che ho valentemente scacciato le tentazioni della carne evitando le occasioni birichine.
> Non avevo tentazioni della carne e non era una occasione birichina.


è scattata la paranoia, eh?
Vabbè, Nau... che vuoi farci.
Mortificazione della carne piuttosto che dare forse l'impressione che fosse possibile che forse qualcuno avrebbe potuto fraintendere e soffrire per un malinteso che però forse...
Non ti fidi di te stessa, ancora.
Ma non tanto di quello che puoi fare tu, ma di quello che gli altri possano pensare che tu possa fare.
dico male?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è scattata la paranoia, eh?
> Vabbè, Nau... che vuoi farci.
> Mortificazione della carne piuttosto che dare forse l'impressione che fosse possibile che forse qualcuno avrebbe potuto fraintendere e soffrire per un malinteso che però forse...
> Non ti fidi di te stessa, ancora.
> ...



No. Non dici male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No. Non dici male.


... un passo per volta.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è scattata la paranoia, eh?
> Vabbè, Nau... che vuoi farci.
> Mortificazione della carne piuttosto che dare forse l'impressione che fosse possibile che forse qualcuno avrebbe potuto fraintendere e soffrire per un malinteso che però forse...
> Non ti fidi di te stessa, ancora.
> ...


Minchia.


----------



## lolapal (6 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè lola, ma è stata una decisione imbecille.
> Avevo chiaramente necessità di una mano, potevo rivolgermi solo a lui, si trattava di scendere dall'ufficio fino alla base della salita, per lui, 5 minuti in macchina contro i miei 30 a piedi, nessunissima persona si sarebbe scandalizzata visto che l'ambiente è fatto come è fatto, mi sono fatta paranoie inutili ricordando un 3D.
> Non è che ho valentemente scacciato le tentazioni della carne evitando le occasioni birichine.
> Non avevo tentazioni della carne e non era una occasione birichina.


E allora potevi chiamare una collega... lo dico senza polemica, è probabile che non abbia capito io...


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè lola, ma è stata una decisione imbecille.
> Avevo chiaramente necessità di una mano, potevo rivolgermi solo a lui, si trattava di scendere dall'ufficio fino alla base della salita, per lui, 5 minuti in macchina contro i miei 30 a piedi, nessunissima persona si sarebbe scandalizzata visto che l'ambiente è fatto come è fatto, mi sono fatta paranoie inutili ricordando un 3D.
> Non è che ho valentemente scacciato le tentazioni della carne evitando le occasioni birichine.
> Non avevo tentazioni della carne e non era una occasione birichina.


Femmine...:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè lola, ma è stata una decisione imbecille.
> Avevo chiaramente necessità di una mano, potevo rivolgermi solo a lui, si trattava di scendere dall'ufficio fino alla base della salita, per lui, 5 minuti in macchina contro i miei 30 a piedi, nessunissima persona si sarebbe scandalizzata visto che l'ambiente è fatto come è fatto, mi sono fatta paranoie inutili ricordando un 3D.
> Non è che ho valentemente scacciato le tentazioni della carne evitando le occasioni birichine.
> Non avevo tentazioni della carne e non era una occasione birichina.


 Io avrei telefonato ma proprio senza pensarci un attimo. 
Ambiente informale anche il mio


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E allora potevi chiamare una collega... lo dico senza polemica, è probabile che non abbia capito io...


Non potevo, lavoro lí da poco e ho solo il suo numero. Non ho ancora stretto legami con altri. È tutto ancora molto superficiale, ciao ciao al caffè etc.

ma dio mio che male c'era a chiederglielo lola? Io mi sento cretina ad aver fatto marcia indietro quando era palesemente una cosa innocentissima.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io avrei telefonato ma proprio senza pensarci un attimo.
> Ambiente informale anche il mio


Eh, avresti fatto bene. E pure io. Etciù etciù.


----------



## lolapal (6 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non potevo, lavoro lí da poco e ho solo il suo numero. Non ho ancora stretto legami con altri. È tutto ancora molto superficiale, ciao ciao al caffè etc.
> 
> ma dio mio che male c'era a chiederglielo lola? Io mi sento cretina ad aver fatto marcia indietro quando era palesemente una cosa innocentissima.


Ma assolutamente nulla! Non intendevo affatto che avresti fatto male! Mi dispiace di non essere stata chiara.
Ripeto che probabilmente non ho capito io quello che intendevi e che ho legato questa cosa al famoso "evento" di cui si parlava da un'altra parte.
Sai tu perfettamente come stanno le cose nel tuo nuovo ambiente di lavoro, sei tu che ti sei fatta la paranoia e ti sei anche chiesta perché. Io legavo la tua paranoia ad altre cose... tutto qui...
E aggiungo anche che sì, sei stata cretina a non farti aiutare...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente nulla! Non intendevo affatto che avresti fatto male! Mi dispiace di non essere stata chiara.
> Ripeto che probabilmente non ho capito io quello che intendevi e che ho legato questa cosa al famoso "evento" di cui si parlava da un'altra parte.
> Sai tu perfettamente come stanno le cose nel tuo nuovo ambiente di lavoro, sei tu che ti sei fatta la paranoia e ti sei anche chiesta perché. Io legavo la tua paranoia ad altre cose... tutto qui...
> E aggiungo anche che sì, sei stata cretina a non farti aiutare...


Forse sono io ad essermi spiegata male. Non c'è una attrazione da combattere qui. Sono moooolto lontana da quello.


----------



## lolapal (6 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse sono io ad essermi spiegata male. Non c'è una attrazione da combattere qui. Sono moooolto lontana da quello.



Ok. T'è scattato il flirt automatico!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok. T'è scattato il flirt automatico!


Bè, sí.
Sono cosí. Solo che per anni sono stata troppo terrorizzata per farlo.
ora non solo sono separata da oltre due anni, ma è pure finita la giudiziale. Sono libera. Prigioniera solo dei rimasugli di paura.
io sono cosí. Una zoccoletta flirtosa. La maggior parte delle volte senza nessuno scopo scopereccio, se me la passi. 

Non so se ha senso spiegare di cercarlo.
per me il sesso è -anche- una espressione della personalità. Quando conosco un maschio interessante -puó essere intelligente, o spiritoso, o buono e altruista- quando apprezzo una persona, mi viene spontaneo chiedermi come è a letto.
me lo chiedo anche delle femmine solo che non sentendo particolare inclinazione me lo chiedo e basta. Con i maschietti invece so che non avrei problemi a finirci a letto.
ma non è che io lo desideri, non mi coccolo pensando a loro, e non cerco di far succedere qualcosa. Semplicemente come sarei dispostissima a pranzarci assieme cosí so che sarebbe gradevole andarci a letto. SE ci fossero le condizioni. Tipo assenza di morose varie e di rapporti di lavoro 
difficile spiegarmi scusa.
La differenza la so. Quando sono attratta davvero, bè, è
tuuuutto un altro paio di maniche.

E sí, quando parlo con un uomo gradevole, mi verrebbe naturale flirtare. Eccome. Mi piace farlo.

ricordo l'anno scorso, al lavoro. E ancora l'anno prima. Spalle curve, insaccata, sguardo basso, occhi sfuggenti. Vabbè


----------



## lolapal (6 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, sí.
> Sono cosí. Solo che per anni sono stata troppo terrorizzata per farlo.
> ora non solo sono separata da oltre due anni, ma è pure finita la giudiziale. Sono libera. Prigioniera solo dei rimasugli di paura.
> io sono cosí. Una zoccoletta flirtosa. La maggior parte delle volte senza nessuno scopo scopereccio, se me la passi.
> ...


:up:
Credo di aver capito cosa intendi.  Soprattutto sulla questione spalle curve ecc...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok. T'è scattato il flirt automatico!


Bè, sí.
Sono cosí. Solo che per anni sono stata troppo terrorizzata per farlo.
ora non solo sono separata da oltre due anni, ma è pure finita la giudiziale. Sono libera. Prigioniera solo dei rimasugli di paura.
io sono cosí. Una zoccoletta flirtosa. La maggior parte delle volte senza nessuno scopo scopereccio, se me la passi. 

Non so se ha senso spiegare di cercarlo.
per me il sesso è -anche- una espressione della personalità. Quando conosco un maschio interessante -puó essere intelligente, o spiritoso, o buono e altruista- quando apprezzo una persona, mi viene spontaneo chiedermi come è a letto.
me lo chiedo anche delle femmine solo che non sentendo particolare inclinazione me lo chiedo e basta. Con i maschietti invece so che non avrei problemi a finirci a letto.
ma non è che io lo desideri, non mi coccolo pensando a loro, e non cerco di far succedere qualcosa. Semplicemente come sarei dispostissima a pranzarci assieme cosí so che sarebbe gradevole andarci a letto. SE ci fossero le condizioni. Tipo assenza di morose varie e di rapporti di lavoro 
difficile spiegarmi scusa.
La differenza la so. Quando sono attratta davvero, bè, è
tuuuutto un altro paio di maniche.

E sí, quando parlo con un uomo gradevole, mi verrebbe naturale flirtare. Eccome. Mi piace farlo.

ricordo l'anno scorso, al lavoro. E ancora l'anno prima. Spalle curve, insaccata, sguardo basso, occhi sfuggenti. Vabbè


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Assomiglia alla favola dello scorpione e della rana,ma non so se in questo caso ci sia la rana


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma *solo io *ho avuto un capo maschio brutto, dichiaratamente fascista e razzista, enorme e sproporzionato, con i capelli incollati sulla fronte, che puzzava di sudore rappreso?


_No :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè lola, ma è stata una decisione imbecille.
> Avevo chiaramente necessità di una mano, potevo rivolgermi solo a lui, si trattava di scendere dall'ufficio fino alla base della salita, per lui, 5 minuti in macchina contro i miei 30 a piedi, nessunissima persona si sarebbe scandalizzata visto che l'ambiente è fatto come è fatto, mi sono fatta paranoie inutili ricordando un 3D.
> Non è che ho valentemente scacciato le tentazioni della carne evitando le occasioni birichine.
> Non avevo tentazioni della carne e non era una occasione birichina.


se non l'hai fatto non ne eri sicura e va bene così


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma solo io ho avuto un capo maschio brutto, *dichiaratamente fascista e razzista*, enorme e sproporzionato, con i capelli incollati sulla fronte, che puzzava di sudore rappreso?


Ma questi mica sono difetti. Anzi.


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questi mica sono difetti. Anzi.



Lo sei?

Dimmelo che ti 'scancello' con la S.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo sei?
> 
> Dimmelo che ti 'scancello' con la S.


Da dove mi scancelli?


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da dove mi scancelli?



Dal Quore!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dal Quore!


Impossibile, fossi anche Hannibal Lecter in persona.


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Impossibile, fossi anche Hannibal Lecter in persona.



Ci sono limiti invalicaili, anche al Quore.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono limiti invalicabili, anche al Quore.


Quoto:up:


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto:up:



Non potrei mai, sappilo!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono limiti invalicaili, anche al Quore.


Allora, prima che questa storia vada aventi e tu finisca per ritrovarti con il patrimonio investito a tua insaputa in sovvenzioni al quarto reich ed in libri sul nazismo magico comprati per corrispondenza, sappi che io, nell'ordine:

- sono misantropo (e quindi misogino)
- razzista
- non già fascista, bensì NAZZISTA
- negro
- odio tutti
- w Hitle.


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora, prima che questa storia vada aventi e tu finisca per ritrovarti con il patrimonio investito a tua insaputa in sovvenzioni al quarto reich ed in libri sul nazismo magico comprati per corrispondenza, sappi che io, nell'ordine:
> 
> - sono misantropo (e quindi misogino)
> - razzista
> ...



Negro...... si fa interessante!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Negro...... si fa interessante!


Ti amo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Negro...... si fa interessante!


A tratti, però.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora, prima che questa storia vada aventi e tu finisca per ritrovarti con il patrimonio investito a tua insaputa in sovvenzioni al quarto reich ed in libri sul nazismo magico comprati per corrispondenza, sappi che io, nell'ordine:
> 
> - sono misantropo (e quindi misogino)
> - razzista
> ...


Negro  e pelato ?azzz sei fighissima allora ....ma dai tutte ste info senza valutare la possibilità di nostre notti insonni ??? Insensibile :singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti amo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Il nostro è stato amore a prima vista, colpo di fulmine, non finirà mai.


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A tratti, però.



Pisello bianco........orrore!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Pisello* bianco........orrore!


Ma che sei matta?! Ou!


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che sei matta?! Ou!



Scusami, non ho mai visto un negro nudo.  Ho una nipote indiana e appena arrivata dall'india, aveva 13 mesi, aveva la farfallina nerissima, cosa che ha sconvolto mia figlia, chissà perchè ma ricordo le risate al suo stupore.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusami, non ho mai visto un negro nudo.  Ho una nipote indiana e appena arrivata dall'india, aveva 13 mesi, aveva la farfallina nerissima, cosa che ha sconvolto mia figlia, chissà perchè ma ricordo le risate al suo stupore.


Voglio depositarti tutti i miei risparmi.


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voglio depositarti tutti i miei risparmi.



Troppo tardi.


----------



## Spider (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusami, non ho mai visto un negro nudo.  Ho una nipote indiana e appena arrivata dall'india, aveva 13 mesi, aveva la farfallina nerissima, cosa che ha sconvolto mia figlia, chissà perchè ma ricordo le risate al suo stupore.


io ti farei conoscere joele..che lavora con me.. beh.. 
se a joele gli diventa duro il cazzo, non sa come cazzo fare, veramente.
e se questo succede davanti a dei clienti...deve solo inventarsi di dover andare a pisciare...
impossibile nascondere niente.
questo per dire che delle 4 affermazioni di bocchigiò solo due sono vere.
la prima e ancora  la prima.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Troppo tardi.


Stramaledetta pensione.


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stramaledetta pensione.



Età a parte, mai stata cosi bene.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, sí.
> Sono cosí. Solo che per anni sono stata troppo terrorizzata per farlo.
> ora non solo sono separata da oltre due anni, ma è pure finita la giudiziale. Sono libera. Prigioniera solo dei rimasugli di paura.
> io sono cosí. Una zoccoletta flirtosa. La maggior parte delle volte senza nessuno scopo scopereccio, se me la passi.
> ...


Nausicaa...ti adoro!:smile:

sono felice di leggerti cosi'. Della tua ritrovata Liberta'.
Ti ci voleva. 
Simpatica, carinissima, dolce....sei un mix irresistibile...vedo "guai" per il tuo capo!


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Nausicaa...ti adoro!:smile:
> 
> sono felice di leggerti cosi'. Della tua ritrovata Liberta'.
> Ti ci voleva.
> Simpatica, carinissima, dolce....sei un mix irresistibile...vedo "guai" per il tuo capo!



Grazie, ma non voglio flirtare col mio capo e non l'ho più fatto, proprio una brava bambina 

Tranne oggi (in un certo senso)... mentre vado in ufficio compro 5 biscottini al cioccolato, uno per me, uno per la mia collega di stanza, uno per il mio ex capo qui di passaggio, e due per il mio nuovo capo, intesi uno per lui e uno per la fidanzata, che ricordo è anche collega.
Sono cose che faccio normalmente, da sempre.

Metto 'sti due biscottini su un bel tovagliolino e li porto nell'ufficio del mio capo. 
Diamine. Sta parlando con Skype con la fidanzata. La fidanzata è via.
Ho subito detto che quei biscottini erano PER LORO, ma ovviamente visto che io mangio cioccolato e paranoie ho pensato "e se lei pensa che io sapevo che lei era all'estero e pensa poi che quei biscottini in realtà li volevo dividere io e il capo, e che ho cambiato versione solo quando ho visto che mi ha visto su Skype? Forse pensa che visto che me ne sono uscita alla svelta era perchè ero imbarazzata per essermi fatta beccare, mentre io in realtà volevo solo non disturbarli mentre parlavano."

Vabbè. Via coi grafici.


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non voglio flirtare col mio capo e non l'ho più fatto, proprio una brava bambina
> 
> Tranne oggi (in un certo senso)... mentre vado in ufficio compro 5 biscottini al cioccolato, uno per me, uno per la mia collega di stanza, uno per il mio ex capo qui di passaggio, e due per il mio nuovo capo, intesi uno per lui e uno per la fidanzata, che ricordo è anche collega.
> Sono cose che faccio normalmente, da sempre.
> ...


Nau, qualcuno qui dentro potrebbe dirti che pensi troppo...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Nau, qualcuno qui dentro potrebbe dirti che pensi troppo...



Si dovrebbe mettere in coda dietro di me... non sono io che penso troppo cmq, è la mia pancia!
Io e la mia pancia bisticciamo un sacco...


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Si dovrebbe mettere in coda dietro di me... non sono io che penso troppo cmq, è la mia pancia!
> Io e la mia pancia bisticciamo un sacco...



Prova activia al posto del latte e nesquik.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Nau, qualcuno qui dentro potrebbe dirti che pensi troppo...


Lei.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Prova activia al posto del latte e nesquik.



Oddio, ma che ti ho fatto di male? Ti ho offeso? Mi odi?


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oddio, ma che ti ho fatto di male? Ti ho offeso? Mi odi?



Noooooooooooooo, mi preoccupavo della tua pancina.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Volevo dire che tra le altre mi appare una reclame per la pulizia del colon che mi perplime alquanto.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooo, mi preoccupavo della tua pancina.



Lo so, lo so scherzavo 

Ma dirmi di bere uno yogurt che non si impegna abbastanza, così come già lo yogurt è ai miei occhi un formaggio che non si impegna abbastanza*, INVECE DEL MIO L&N.... dai, questa è crudeltà... 








*citazione da Pratchett.


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Io la prima volta activia l'ho trovato pessimo, o ero prevenuta, invece pochi giorni fa l'ho riprovato ed è ottimo, mia figlia lo trova osceno.  

Questione come sempre di gusti.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io la prima volta activia l'ho trovato pessimo, o ero prevenuta, invece pochi giorni fa l'ho riprovato ed è ottimo, mia figlia lo trova osceno.
> 
> Questione come sempre di gusti.


Ma non fa cagare? (Scusate)


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dire che tra le altre mi appare una reclame per la pulizia del colon che mi perplime alquanto.



Mi aiuterebbe nel rapporto con la mia pancia dici?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dire che tra le altre mi appare una reclame per la pulizia del colon che mi perplime alquanto.


sono personalizzate, deve essere qualcuno che ha messo in giro dei pettegolezzi:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Si dovrebbe mettere in coda dietro di me... non sono io che penso troppo cmq, è la mia pancia!
> Io e la mia pancia bisticciamo un sacco...


Capita anche a me, ultimamente...


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non fa cagare? (Scusate)



Come gusto o letteralmente?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2014)

Non c'entra un tubo, cmq...

Con Seth.

"Allora questi dati.."
"Sì guarda qua c'è chiaramente la riga..."
"Aspetta, mi chiama mia madre, scusa"

"Sì mamma? Ah... sì, guarda... prendi il telecomando piccolino... e puntalo verso il videoreg... no, non quello... sì, passami pure Lilluzzo tuo adorato.. ciao Lillo, come va? Bene, bene... allora, sì, il telecomando piccolo... usa le freccette per selezionare... come non fa nulla? prova ancora, muovi le freccette e vedi se le scritte si evidenziano in qualche modo... sì, così... poi il pulsantone grande... compare qualcosa? bene, ciao."

Seth: "ma sono ancora a casa tua?"
Io. "Sì"
Seth "E perchè?"
Io: "Perchè vogliono guardarsi un film"
Seth "E perchè non se lo guardano a casa loro?"
Io: "Perchè non hanno un lettore DVD."
Seth "Amore ho una idea _fantastica_. Regaliamogli un lettore DVD, uno a prova di idiota..."
Io: "Aspetta, mi richiama mia madre"

"Sì? Ma è comparso l'elenco delle lingue disponibili? Allora, toglilo... rimettilo... aspetta che compaia il menu... l'elenco delle cose che si possono fare... vedi 'selezione lingue'? Sì, con le freccette... riprova... che ne so, dagli un colpo, sbattilo da qualche parte e riprova... compare l'elenco delle lingue? Ok, muovi le freccette fino a che si evidenzia l'italiano... no mamma, se c'è solo inglese e tedesco hai sbagliato DVD... se l'hai preso dal contenitore scritto in tedesco è quello in tedesco, sì.." 
.                                               -Seth, tra i denti: "in most universes...."
"...sì, dicevo, allora toglilo, prendi l'ALTRO, sì, quello con la custodia con le scritte in italiano... ok, fammi sapere..."


Io: "Dicevi Seth?"
Seth: "Nulla."


----------

